# iPhone 3GS 4.1



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Does anybody know when a jailbreak for iPhone 3GS version 4.1 will be available? Accidentally updated and am stuck with this version


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can downgrade the firmware~


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Looked into it. Seems very complicated


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you read, shouldn't take you more than an hour to figure it out!
I'm not computer wiz and it wuzn't too hard for me! Watch some youtube video's people really know how to help with good tutorials!


----------

